# dog cologne/deodorant



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

What works best to keep dogs smelling good between baths?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

good nutrition. 

Don't put perfume on your dog! 
Their olfactory senses don't need that overload. If you think he smells, look at what you are feeding first and adjust the diet/supplements before masking the symptoms of a skin or coat issue.
Regular brushing to keep the oils distributed, and the loose undercoat removed is all I do, but I do bathe my dogs a few times per year. Just to get the dust out! And all my dogs love, love bathtime.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Second what Jane said. Quite often it's the food causing greasy hair and smell. Add some probiotics to his diet too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Shepherd eats high quality food/raw food and probiotics and she still smells between baths. I'm pretty sure it's because she likes to roll around on her back in the grass or dirt whenever she goes out. If she gets really bad I sometimes use a waterless pet shampoo on her or bath wipes or a grooming spray once in a while (but not too often.)


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to clarify, I'm referring to cologne type products specifically made for dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Earthbath makes some grooming wipes that aren't bad:
Wipes :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care

I've also used this before:
Dry-Dog-Instant-Clean, All natural bath replacement spray for dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

diet and brushing. how often are you bathing your dog/pup?? 


Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> What works best to keep dogs smelling good between baths?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rather than just covering up odors with a doggy cologne, how about a deodorizing skin and coat conditioner? I love the Earthbath line, I use their shampoos for years and have also used their Deodorizing Spritz. I see there is a new Grooming Foam, a waterless shampoo that you can use between baths: For Dogs :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care

ETA: Chicagocanine beat me to it! :rofl:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have an essential oil spray recipe to repel ticks/fleas when we go into the woods. My dogs hate smelling like it. So I use it with care and it does dissipate quickly. The oils I use are fine for their coat, but I still use it sparingly(ACV based)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Check out Lambert Kays Fresh and Clean line.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I have an essential oil spray recipe to repel ticks/fleas when we go into the woods. My dogs hate smelling like it. So I use it with care and it does dissipate quickly. The oils I use are fine for their coat, but I still use it sparingly(ACV based)


I have something similar, though it is brand new, so haven't used it hardly at all.

My dogs don't stink. Ok, they don't smell terrific when wet, but otherwise, they just don't stink. I don't know why, I don't question it, I just enjoy it. :laugh: I don't bathe them often.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> diet and brushing. how often are you bathing your dog/pup??


We usually bathe our puppies once a week. They both smell pretty good for about 3 days when kept separated. One round of intense play and the good smell is gone. Since they love playing together, we're looking for an effective leave in spray or conditioner to use between baths.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to add, if you have cats please be careful with using any type of essential oils if your cats come in close contact with your dogs or they sleep in the same places. Many essential oils (and 'fragrance oils') are very toxic to cats even if just sprayed into the air or on a surface (inhaling them can cause toxicity, or coming into contact with them and then the cat licking it off their fur).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you feeding them? Once a week bathing may be stripping their natural oils to keep their coats in good condition.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I have an essential oil spray recipe to repel ticks/fleas when we go into the woods. My dogs hate smelling like it. So I use it with care and it does dissipate quickly. The oils I use are fine for their coat, but I still use it sparingly(ACV based)





Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> We usually bathe our puppies once a week. They both smell pretty good for about 3 days when kept separated. One round of intense play and the good smell is gone. Since they love playing together, we're looking for an effective leave in spray or conditioner to use between baths.


Honestly, that is just much too much, too much bathing. You'll end up stripping the oils right out and having dry coats. My dogs play all the time together, but it doesn't make either one stink. I would definitely quit bathing so often.


----------

